# Yahoo.ca poll on Mexico now



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

In case you want to vote, Yahoo.ca has a poll on the right side of it's home page right now: " in light of the recent violence, would you still consider Mexico safe enough to visit ? " 

When I checked, 79% voted "no", 21% "yes". 

There are now, and often are stories on Yahoo.ca about violence in Mexico. Some are balanced 
stories mentioning that much of Mexico remains safe. Some stories are sensationalist and misleading. What gets to me is that most of the comments are misinformed and many are 
insulting to Mexico. Comments on Yahoo.com are also often negative or even rude.

We're all entitled to our opinions, but I think slandering Mexico is a terrible way for the North of the Border countries to repay Mexico for co-operating in the "War on Drugs".:confused2:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Merida Yucatan said:


> In case you want to vote, Yahoo.ca has a poll on the right side of it's home page right now: " in light of the recent violence, would you still consider Mexico safe enough to visit ? "


Those Canadians! Troublemakers! Must be the jealousy of living upstairs from a really, really great party!


Blame Canada -


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Merida Yucatan said:


> In case you want to vote, Yahoo.ca has a poll on the right side of it's home page right now: " in light of the recent violence, would you still consider Mexico safe enough to visit ? "
> 
> When I checked, 79% voted "no", 21% "yes".
> 
> ...


I follow Yahoo Canada news and I can verify that everytime there is a negative article on Mexico all the comments are also negative and additionally show that the posters know absolutely nothing about Mexico. The comments give me the impression that I am reading the posts of ignorant people who have no individual thoughts in their heads. Pathetic posts by most of them bashing Mexico with nothing to back it up.

Common in both Canada and the US but I think I would give USA the lead.









I posted this prior to reading FHBoy's comments.

Now with this edit I would definitely give the USA the lead in Mexico bashing. Canadians as a rule are known for being more polite. Go!! you USA Mexico bashers. :clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> Now with this edit I would definitely give the USA the lead in Mexico bashing. Canadians as a rule are known for being more polite. Go!! you USA Mexico bashers. :clap2:


Says the Canadian USA basher.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Says the Canadian USA basher.


Correction: I am not "*the* Canadian USA basher." I am not even "*a* Canadian USA basher." (Remember detail! detail!)

I simply live in Canada part of the time.

In personal conversations I correct every person who has a negative attitude towards Mexico. I love Mexico and could be living Lakeside full time shortly.

I am "t*he* Mexican promoter.":cheer2: (With a strong leaning to Lakeside.)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> I am "t*he* Mexican promoter.":cheer2: (With a strong leaning to Lakeside.)


You must be --a-- Mexican promoter, since surely there are others as well.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> I follow Yahoo Canada news ... Go!! you USA Mexico bashers. :clap2:


 I resignate that - I am not a basher of the Canucks (oops did I do it again ). Actually I admire our neighbors to the north, and 40 years or so ago, probably have moved there - either that or die.

I do admit, ehh, that they are more polite than the Colonists are.

So, Detail, you're going to become a full timer, ehhh? Look forward to meeting you next year, when I am one too.

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You must be --a-- Mexican promoter, since surely there are others as well.


I understand your comment but my use of "the" is similar to Greek. When used in Greek with a noun an "a" many times is referencing a quality, like "a" thief, whereas "the" is used to show identity like "the" thief meaning that your are referring to s specific person rather than a quality of the person, such as them being a thief.

Similarly, there are many promoters of Mexico but I am such an avid promoter that people now know they should not make any negative comments in my presence.

Therefore a am a pre-eminent promoter, hence "the" promoter.

(Until challenged for the position. Or people tell me to assume a more humble attitude.):humble:


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

I was shocked at how rude the Canadian comments have been. So much for the stereotypical open minded diplomatic Canadian !
As for the misinformation : it's surprising most posters seek to give an opinion without caring what people who spend time in Mexico say ! There are a fair number of Mexicans now in Canada and many many in US of course. 
Apparently a few Mexicans say that all Mexico is dangerous, but the vast majority would say there are safe parts of Mexico. I have to wonder whether Anglos in US and Canada talk to the Mexicans there. 
FH Boy: Hahaha ! By coincidence I saw the South Park "Blame Canada" episode. I don't recall whether that was when they were going to bomb downtown Canada. Lol.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Detailman said:


> I hope that you are not referencing any comments by a Canadian poster to this thread as I do not see any that are negative towards Mexico.
> 
> And as far as the results of the Yahoo.ca survey goes, please be assured that it does not represent Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> Detailman said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that you are not referencing any comments by a Canadian poster to this thread as I do not see any that are negative towards Mexico.
> ...


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Detailman said:


> RPBHaas said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerly apologize RPBHaas. Upon investigation my thought of what ******* meant and its actual meaning were miles apart. I should not have used that word and again I admit my ignorance of the true meaning of that word. I hope that you forgive me.
> ...


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> Detailman said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely no offense taken. There are various meanings of the word depending on intent. I believe your application was spot on. The ******** you refer to are ignorant of the situation we face on a daily basis.
> ...


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

RPBHaas: As a Canadian I'm saying that you're entitled to express your ideas on any Canadian public forum. 

I should clarify: rude comments by Canadians (and others) are on Yahoo.ca and Yahoo.com. I don't see any rudeness at all in this forum. The moderators are obviously doing something very well !


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Merida Yucatan said:


> RPBHaas: As a Canadian I'm saying that you're entitled to express your ideas on any Canadian public forum.
> 
> I should clarify: rude comments by Canadians (and others) are on Yahoo.ca and Yahoo.com. I don't see any rudeness at all in this forum. The moderators are obviously doing something very well !


Agreed. We are very good at self moderation here because it appears there is mutual respect throughout our conversations. We seem to be able to disagree in a civil manner, and respect that people may not agree. If we contest something posted, that is also done in a civil manner. At least here, argumentation is issue based, not personality based, and argumentation does not descend to assertion. After all, while I may disagree with you, I do not want to exclude myself from the conversation in the future.
Good for us, good for the mods


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

What most concerned me about the Yahoo articles was the rude (and incorrect) comments about Mexico (as if Mexico is homogenous anyway!). People would say things such as "I wouldn't go that [snip]. They shoot us on the streets." I corrected such comments and reported them to Yahoo as abuse.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Merida Yucatan said:


> What most concerned me about the Yahoo articles was the rude (and incorrect) comments about Mexico (as if Mexico is homogenous anyway!). People would say things such as "I wouldn't go that [snip]. They shoot us on the streets." I corrected such comments and reported them to Yahoo as abuse.


Good for you for reporting those comments to Yahoo! However, I have the feeling they don't care if nasty comments like that are posted. In fact, I have the feeling that there is little or no moderation of comments on Yahoo, which is why I rarely read them anymore.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Good for you for reporting those comments to Yahoo! However, I have the feeling they don't care if nasty comments like that are posted. In fact, I have the feeling that there is little or no moderation of comments on Yahoo, which is why I rarely read them anymore.


ON MY SOAPBOX:
I am a regular reader on CNN.COM of the comments on their articles during my lunch break. (Now that I've retired I've got to break the habit, otherwise I'll live on Red Bull and potato chips...and only need two sets of clothes - addiction is a witch - anyway I digress).

I have found that the responses are like the headlines, made to shock and catch attention. Points need not be proven and as an MOF if the response is more than four sentences or phrases, they are ignored. Over the years, I've attempted argumentation and establishing a dialog. Doesn't work very often - people on those type of blogs seem to want to get in, put in their punches and get out. I've checked Fox.com, MSNBC.com, and many others. [An exception in some ways is the NYTimes.com, the WaPo.com, etc where there are more lengthy thought out arguments not descending into name calling, and such) 

And it is discouraging. We are raising a group of functional illiterates (I generalize) for whom putting together more than four sentences is a lost skill, forget about carrying on an argument. And for whom, background and causality presented in longer news articles, any informational articles, is lost or ignored because it "takes too long."

But then the media from whence they get their information only presents "sound bites" of sensationalism so why should I feel they are illiterate when their sources of info have abandoned what we old farts used to get ours?

OK - it is way too nice outside to stay on this rant. It is just nice to be able to discuss in a place like this.


----------

